# Can you convert Transom Mount Trolling Motor To a Bow Mount



## Big Buck (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Minkota 40lb thrust hand controlled trolling motor that i would like to convert to a bow mount. I have a foot mount controlled bow mount that I would like to use and convert my transom mount HC to use this mount. Can this be done? Has it been done by someone else? How hard it is to do? I have already turned the head around on the TM so my speeds are ready. I hope someone can help me.

Thanks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2008)

No clue but I am giving you the BUMP!


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

I have never heard or seen it be done. If you do find out if it can be done and do it, please document the process (If you don't mnd). I can't see how it would work though with the cables that turn the motor?

Very interesting though. :-k


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 11, 2008)

Can you show some pictures of both T/Ms and the front of your boat so we can see what is needed.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2008)

Take some pics of your Foot Controlled mount and post them... it's hard to tell if you can do it, but I'm pretty sure you can. If you can't post pics, here are some ideas to look at.

Take the Head Casing off of your hand controlled T/M. Take off the mount that holds it to the transom, but leave on the stop which keeps your motor in the desired height. 

On your foot controlled mount (depending on model) you can either slide the HC tm in from the bottom, attach your stopper, then put the head casing back on. If the pole is too thin for the mount, you can beef it up with some PVC to fit, but make sure that the tm will still turn in the mount.

If your mount is like mine, it has a knob that you turn and it opens up and then you can just put the pole in it, then tighten the knob back down. Like above, you can beef it up a little with PVC to make it fit tighter.

If I'm totally off line with what you're asking, sorry... but I think I know what you are trying to do. Sometimes reading these questions is like trying to solve a riddle!


----------



## Big Buck (Dec 11, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Take some pics of your Foot Controlled mount and post them... it's hard to tell if you can do it, but I'm pretty sure you can. If you can't post pics, here are some ideas to look at.
> 
> Take the Head Casing off of your hand controlled T/M. Take off the mount that holds it to the transom, but leave on the stop which keeps your motor in the desired height.
> 
> ...



No you have it right on. The only thing that really worries me is taking the head of the Trolling motor off. I hate to cut those wires that run up the shaft. It looks like there are only two but that makes me really nervous and I really hate to screw up the motor. What do you think. You think it would be hard to fix.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 11, 2008)

If you cut the wires, you will have some voltage loss - it won't be much, but if you're like me, you need as much power going to the motor as possible - even when you splice them back together.

You should be able to fish them back in the same way they come out - I took the head off of mine and was able to get them back in. Make sure to take pictures of where you unhook all the wires from - I don't care how good your memory is, you'll forget where something goes when you go to put it back on (learn from my mistake!)

I had 6 wires going through the shaft to my head - one I think for each speed, forward/reverse, and then power. 

What brand/model is your trolling motor? and what is the brand of your trolling mount?


----------



## cprince (Dec 12, 2008)

Not certain if this is what you are looking for, but it is a solution.

https://www.jmsonline.net/TRANSOM-MOTOR-MOUNT.htm

The other style that I thought that you *might* be trying was the deploy-able type thing; a hybrid-backyard-jerry-rigged type thing where you take the whole housing from a bow mount and fit it to your motor. If that is the case, perhaps you can order the part from Minnkota or find a toasted motor for free (or next to it) off of Craigslist?

Then there is the self built system to make it a bow mount deploy-able type thing. THAT would be a fun project!!

What ever you decide, POST PICS!

8)


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes, it can be done. Anything can. However, I doubt that is economical. Put that puppy up for sale, then get the transom mount one you want. Were it a hand control, I would say go for it, but the stuff inside the foot control motor will need a lot of modifying.


----------

